# Betta got stuck and died?



## Koiya (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi all,
I had a little female betta in a community tank and she was always a great, model citizen. Today I woke up and found no sign of her so I was expecting the worst as she was always out and about. My parameters are testing fine, so I searched all over the tank and found her. I had these little terracotta pots for some hiding spots for everyone and found her in the hole on the bottom of the pot. She appears to have gotten stuck there and died! It was quite horrifying. I took out the pots but I'm curious if this is the real reason she died or if I should be worried about my other fish. What do you all think?


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

She probably did get stuck, that has happened to other members on the forum before =/ I am so sorry for your loss, that must have been a tragic way to lose her. To make the pots safe, you can fill up those little holes with aquarium sealant.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

I guess it die of stress?Remeber not to put the pots back.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

as strange as this sounds, and as sad as it is, she probably drowned while stuck in there. So sorry for your loss


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Sorry for your loss, and I agree with silverfang =[ Poor girly.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I lost a betta the very same way, and just a few days ago, rescued another betta from the same horrible fate but only just barely. He was in the first stages of drowning when i found him. He is still alive though, but has several large wounds that i am now treating. Poor thing. 

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Koiya and welcome to the forum. Real quick, can you describe how you had the pots arranged and how your girl was laying inside the pot when you found her? I have a terracotta pot too but so far I have not had problems. :/ Mine is on its side. Also, what kind of fish do you have in the community tank?


----------



## SVC (Aug 6, 2011)

Hi Koiya, I'm sorry you lost your girl like that! I have heard those pots can be a problem for curious fish like bettas that are maybe too big to fit through the hole properly. You can try gluing a glass marble or bead similar to the ones that you put at the bottom of your aquarium over the hole with aquarium sealant so that there is no risk of the fish having access to the hole and getting stuck. I guess you would need to check it periodically to make sure it has not come unglued though. Otherwise, remove the pots altogether.

I have a clam shell aerator in my tank that my betta was liking to go under and hide in. I was always paranoid he was going to get stuck there and drown! Ugh, these fish constantly keep us on our toes!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

We've seen this happen SO many times. Please, if you have one of these pots, fill the hole or break the pot in half and use half of it as a cave. This is a common occurrence with terra cotta pots. 

I'm so sorry for your loss. :-(

Sakura, in most cases the pots were on their side. If they can get to the hole, they can get stuck in it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*rushes to find marble to fill hole* I think I've been reaaaallly lucky none of my girls have gotten stuck in the hole yet. Thanks for the warnings Vaygirl.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

oh, that's terrible. ): i'm sorry for your loss. 

i agree with the others, you can glue a marble over the hole using aquarium sealant, or you can break the pot in half. 

i've also seen someone cut the holes to make them bigger, although i'm not sure how they did it. see here: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=77397

i like the cutting of the holes, but i wouldn't know how to do that. haha


----------

